# How do you get a splinter out of a paw pad?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Crush has been limping pretty bad since yesterday , today I had a chance to get a better look at it and it looks like there is a small round flat smooth spot about the size of an eraser on a pencil. In the flat spot is what looks to be like a splinter or maybe a thorn or something. I can't get it with the tweezers and have tried to sqeeze it to see if I can get it to back out a bit so I can but that is not working either. Im going to try soaking it but incase that doesn't help figured I would ask if anyone has some advice on what else I can try. The vet is an option if I can't get it out or if the limping doesn't get better soon, but feel stupid having to go for a splinter. Im hoping this is what the cause is and not something else, I have checked his entire leg and this is the only weird thing I can find on it. no heat anywhere either , I had originally thought a pulled muscle from playing on the flirt pole the other day .


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Really strong tape sometimes works. Or have 16 people pin him down while you force it out with a needle. I'd try the tape first.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

it's probably inflamed and slightly swollen. which would make grabbing it even more difficult. you could try a soak with warm water, vinegar and baking soda. this will help by softening the tissue and allowing the splinter to move up much easier.
squeezing will be more effective after that. as soon as the tip clears the surface. have your tweezers ready and snatch it out.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

10-15 mins on the soak. and follow up with a thorough disinfection.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Really strong tape sometimes works. Or have 16 people pin him down while you force it out with a needle. I'd try the tape first.


thats an idea too we have some strong tape here can't remember what it is called though.



JoKealoha said:


> it's probably inflamed and slightly swollen. which would make grabbing it even more difficult. you could try a soak with warm water, vinegar and baking soda. this will help by softening the tissue and allowing the splinter to move up much easier.
> squeezing will be more effective after that. as soon as the tip clears the surface. have your tweezers ready and snatch it out.


Thanks will try this, I just tried epsom salt soak, will try the vinegar and baking soda though. he was getting annoyed so he is in the crate resting. { he really is a good boy he doesn't fight me even though he flinches which tells me it obviously hurts but he lets me do what I have too, so wont need 16 people to hold him down lol. he is being the typical injured male, just a big baby. Will try your soak solution when I get back from picking up the kids. Thanks Ladies.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was going to say soak it too and try with a needle and tweezers. It might work it's way too. I would see what it does in a few days if you can't soak it out. If it gets worse at all off to the vet , but the body might just push it hope. Poor baby!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, Im hoping it will come out too. Hopefully it is this that is making him limp also. Its so hard to see it is really tiny. If he isn't any better in a few days we will go to the vet , it could very well be a sprain or something making him limp as well. He is on crate rest until this gets fixed though. He is a big baby right now all sad and mopey just wants to snuggle but he wont stay laying down with me being up and down with the other dogs and kids, otherwise he could just chill on the bed all day. too bad he acts like my shadow lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww man, I say soak and massage it while soaking, just keep trying to draw it out of the pad. Soak for 15 minutes in as warm as he can stand it and then massage, and keep trying. I had to soak for 2 days to get a piece of glass out of Mel's paw, but it did finally come out! Poor CRUSH (although he will probably be psyched at all the water soaks, lol.)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I know right, atleast it is him I have to soak , problem is he wants his whole body to soak. So far nothing has changed it hasn't come out yet , will keep trying. I work all day tomorrow so will soak again tonight and then will have to try before work and maybe if I stay awake long enough after work.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

UGHHH so went to soak it again and grabbed his paw and he screamed. So not like him , the side of his paw on the outside is now swollen up so Im thinking that maybe it isn't a splinter now and he actually hurt his paw , sprain Im hoping and not something broken. He will not even allow me to put ice on it right now so he is on crate rest and really PO'd I put him in there. Will have to see how it does tomorrow with little to no walking on it otherwise im off wednesday and will be doing a vet trip I guess.


----------

